# Custom Printed Shipping Boxes



## Sin Duda

Hello-

I was wondering if anyone had a good resource for custom printed mailing boxes?

Thanks


----------



## Scooter480

If you are a screen printer you can print them yourself. The "homemade" look gives it a cool touch. You can buy almost any size box at packaging supply stores. I've printed boxes with Nazdar air dry inks and I know a guy who used straight plastisol. Very cool website by the way. I especially dig the celebrity endorsements.
Scooter


----------



## pwapparel

This group has pretty good prices... check 'em out!

Packaging Supplies and Shipping Supplies - From Shipping Boxes to Packaging Paper


----------



## Sin Duda

Thanks guys! I'm not a screenprinter, but the link you gave has some great prices!

Sin duda!


----------



## Beacon9

I've been actually looking for a place to print custom shipping boxes and usually find places with high minimums. If it's possible to print on boxes through screen printing this is a method to take into consideration. If there is a good place to get a custom box that would be great. It seems centralpack is down anyone know of another good place?


----------



## lburton3

Beacon9 said:


> I've been actually looking for a place to print custom shipping boxes and usually find places with high minimums. If it's possible to print on boxes through screen printing this is a method to take into consideration. If there is a good place to get a custom box that would be great. It seems centralpack is down anyone know of another good place?


Haha Linty Fresh does this, but I don't think the owner wants to give away any secrets!


----------



## EastBayScreen

Most places that provide printed boxes are going to print them flexo. (flexography) Much higher minimums than screen printing. Find a screen printer that does flatstock work (look under signs, graphics, decals, etc.) I printed my own sample boxes with waterbase ink and they came out really nice.


----------



## Unik Ink

Man that looks nice. I've been wanting to try this for awhile. It's a slow time for me right now, so I may print some up.


----------



## lburton3

Unik Ink said:


> Man that looks nice. I've been wanting to try this for awhile. It's a slow time for me right now, so I may print some up.


Your budget increases when business is SLOW?

Man you've got some odd business practices! LoL


----------



## Unik Ink

Buying a couple of dozen shipping boxes isn't going to break me at the bank, and it will be great for presentation. I hate the raggedy boxes that the shirts come in. I haven't had the time to mess with it in the past, so now is a good time to experiment. Besides, my employee needs something to do while on the clock.


----------



## martinwoods

pwapparel said:


> This group has pretty good prices... check 'em out!
> 
> Packaging Supplies and Shipping Supplies - From Shipping Boxes to Packaging Paper


 
I know this thread is old but I got a coming soon when I clicked this link
Any ideas?


----------



## martinwoods

Wow is it just my computer or has both the clothing company that started the thread and the other link went out of business already.
I get a coming soon on one and a search page on the other


----------



## splathead

lburton3 said:


> Your budget increases when business is SLOW?
> 
> Man you've got some odd business practices! LoL


This is a mistaken assumption many companies make. Your budget on marketing should increase during slow times. 

If you have to cut back on everything else, maintain or increase your marketing budget.


----------



## splathead

EastBayScreen said:


> Most places that provide printed boxes are going to print them flexo. (flexography) Much higher minimums than screen printing. Find a screen printer that does flatstock work (look under signs, graphics, decals, etc.) I printed my own sample boxes with waterbase ink and they came out really nice.


Nice job! 

Did you have to rig your platen any special way? How did you do it so the boxes didn't move during printing? What brand waterbased did you use. I assume they all will air dry on paper.


----------



## Unik Ink

splathead said:


> This is a mistaken assumption many companies make. Your budget on marketing should increase during slow times.
> 
> If you have to cut back on everything else, maintain or increase your marketing budget.


Yep. I have been doing speculative design work, which I never do when I'm swamped with orders, and one lead looks like I will get to design and print an entire clothing line for a start up company. Sitting on your hands and holding your breath waiting for things to change gets you nowhere. Ya gotta leave the cave and kill something.


----------



## EastBayScreen

I used my automatic flatstock press, so the vacuum table will hold the box down during printing. They were printed flat, one hit, one location. I just used some tape and scrap cardboard to make some jigs to line up the box.

I used TW Graphics 5500 waterbase ink. It's the best waterbase there is, but just about any will do. Speedball is good but I don't like their black. You have to use quite a bit of pressure to get in the indentations of the corrugations (that was the coolest thing I've ever typed) and watchout for cardboard dust clogging your screen.


----------



## tdeals

These are a few companies who print on shipping boxes:

 Cactus Corrugated Containers

Aplasticbag.com 

 Go Packaging

This company makes custom printed packaging tape if you perhaps send in plain boxes:

Stickers4U (Custom Printed Packaging Tape)


----------



## kidSUSHI

I agree. we printed up some fastfood boxes which I found in storage. looks really cool.

I distressed the art a bit so when the print was a little off it still looks like its supposed to. But we used standard plasti inks and even ran them through the dryer (on low heat - yeah you can make a fire real fast - dont ask me why I know this.. lol) works great imo. no probs..


----------



## KonK

martinwoods said:


> Wow is it just my computer or has both the clothing company that started the thread and the other link went out of business already.
> I get a coming soon on one and a search page on the other



You are right...I guess we should be careful who we take advice from... lol


----------



## printing40years

Any printer with a large format flatbed ink jet printer can print four color process flat boxes for you and you put them together yourself after you recieve them. There are several now in every major city on the county. Typically they are 4'x 8' or 5' x 8' flatbeds. They use environmentlally friendly UV curable inks. If they also have an I-Cutter they can print on flat corrugated material and then custom cut the box for you afterwards. 

Bryant


----------



## printing40years

This is the way to print custom cardboard or Coroplast boxes digitally. 

View attachment Acuity Advance R4.pdf

View attachment Flatbed Facts final approved ad.pdf

View attachment Large Format - Best Flatbed Article.pdf


----------



## NigelT

I am also looking for some custom packaging for my t-shirts. I came across this site:

Set-Up Boxes Manufactured by Brimar Packaging

But the realised they are do not ship internationally (I am based in England).

I really liked the look of these and wanted to know if there is anywhere in Europe that does a similar product? I have come across some sites, but they do not look as good as the link above in terms of printing options. The links I'm going through in this forum seem mostly from the US.

Does anyone in the UK use any apparel boxes for shipping and if so are there any recommended sources.


----------



## splathead

NigelT said:


> I am also looking for some custom packaging for my t-shirts. I came across this site:
> 
> Set-Up Boxes Manufactured by Brimar Packaging
> 
> But the realised they are do not ship internationally (I am based in England).
> 
> I really liked the look of these and wanted to know if there is anywhere in Europe that does a similar product? I have come across some sites, but they do not look as good as the link above in terms of printing options. The links I'm going through in this forum seem mostly from the US.
> 
> Does anyone in the UK use any apparel boxes for shipping and if so are there any recommended sources.


These aren't really shipping boxes. They look like they are packaging boxes. You would still have to put these into an actual shipping box to ship.


----------



## NigelT

I was thinking of putting that box within a bag to be shipped.

Could it be possible to send just the box itself if I use some kind of adhesive to secure the box closed? Somethin like what Amazon uses to secure it's boxes. I'm not sure what they are called though.


----------



## splathead

NigelT said:


> I was thinking of putting that box within a bag to be shipped.
> 
> Could it be possible to send just the box itself if I use some kind of adhesive to secure the box closed? Somethin like what Amazon uses to secure it's boxes. I'm not sure what they are called though.


The decorative presentation boxes you linked are not built to withstand the trauma of shipping. I am afraid they would arrive crushed and in pieces. 

I would not event ship them in a bag. Only in another box (shipping one).


----------



## NigelT

Ah, ok. I see what you mean. Though to use the Amazon example again, I get orders shipped in cardboard boxes that arrive in good condition (in the UK at least). How are they able to manage it? Is it a question of reducing the empty space in the box?

In any case, I'll have to look into getting shipping boxes to protect the t-shirt boxes.


----------



## splathead

NigelT said:


> Though to use the Amazon example again, I get orders shipped in cardboard boxes that arrive in good condition (in the UK at least). How are they able to manage it?


Because the Amazon box is an actual shipping box. While the link you provided are decorative boxes not built for shipping.


----------



## ino

Nigel, just ask your local take away pizza place where they get their boxes and you,re on your way to find out who makes them.


----------



## bandwagonmerch

We print all of our own boxes in house and I highly recommend doing it yourself if you're a screen printer. There are box companies everywhere! 

Find a good one locally that delivers because Uline charges an arm and a leg for shipping. If you live near a Uline though you're set.

Also, splurge and get the 200lb rated boxes (edge crush test). Your customers will thank you when your box arrives undamaged and in relatively good condition. Nothing makes you look bad quite like a beat up box w/ your name on it.


----------



## doskalata

Unik Ink said:


> Ya gotta leave the cave and kill something.


this is a good metaphor


----------



## printing40years

Printing your company logo on your shipping boxes is a great marketing tool. In this new world of large format digital printing Fujifilm is selling affordable flatbed presses for not only big litho and flexo shops but also for screenprinters. If you search you can find them. We have sold over a hundred presses in the USA this year that will print custom boxes four color process with no minimum orders. We also sell flatbed digital cutters and routers that will custom cut the box after it is printed and saize and format you want with new software from Human Eyes that is also very affordable. Email me any time if you want further information. I'm not supposed to pitch products in this discussion chain.


----------



## awajuknod

When we first started designing our own boxes for shipping we used a rubber stamp. Our stamp was 7x8 and you roll the ink onto the stamp and press. We could usually get 100 boxes done in 20 minutes and there are many companies that will create your stamp for you... for about $50.00! You could also get multiple stamps and create multiple images on the box. Now keep in mind that this is only a good option if your logo is solid in shape and one color. Worked for us because our logo is text and all black... Good Luck to any that find this..

Don


----------



## JohnBee

great box packaging ideas. might try printing some this weekend.
....
....
how about a plastic tube, anyone uses this kind of packaging for their store displays? am thinking of this idea but can't find a supplier of this tube. any idea where i can find some?
will roll t-shirt and put it in this tube. might look good.


----------



## awajuknod

For clear plastic tubes. I had this one in my favorites when I was looking?

VisiPak Clear Plastic Tubes, Clamshells, Tube Packaging & Plastic Boxes


----------



## JohnBee

awesome, Awa. exactly what am looking for.
their prices not bad.... approx. it will cost me 75 cents each for their minimum order (here and there shipping and custom taxes for me)


----------



## tone1tees

can anyone tell me where i can order some custom box's with my logo printed on it, but i need the good strong ones that i can mail out with out haven to put it in another box. thanks really need to know.


----------



## Rodney

tone1tees said:


> can anyone tell me where i can order some custom box's with my logo printed on it, but i need the good strong ones that i can mail out with out haven to put it in another box. thanks really need to know.


@tone1tees did you read through the posts in this thread? Links to several companies that provide those boxes have been posted


----------



## Lescliff

The role of custom cardboard boxes is not only limited to the packaging but they can be used to promote a specific product as well. They can be used to create an excellent impression of the company. The customization of boxes helps the company to print unique boxes. They can be made of any shape or size. Every company tries to make boxes which are protective and good looking. Companies can even add eye-catching labels in order help with the promotion of their business.
Many companies providing these printing services have been mentioned. So, I don't see there is any need to mention any more.

__________________________
packaging boxes | custom gift boxes


----------



## doskalata

ive contemplated screening my own boxes, ive only wondered if textile printing methods can provide enough detail to make the intricate designs look good enough.


----------



## Alberta628

You can buy from many online websites or a place which is near to your home.


----------



## Signature Series

Alberta628 said:


> You can buy from many online websites or a place which is near to your home.


Thank you for answering a 7 year old question. I am sure they have waited for answers everyday.


----------

